# Shopping for Electical Supplies



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I’ve done a lot of electrical work over the winter, apparently so much that I’m getting low on electrical supplies. For you guys fighting snow at the moment, we’ll be mowing again here MS starting in about 6 weeks. About this time of year, I stock up on shop supplies getting ready for the “season”.

The big name auto parts stores really lay it to you for common electrical supplies, so this year I decided to shop on line and quit kidding myself as to the quantity of electrical supplies I really use. I realize most DIY don’t use this stuff as much as me, but what I found is that buying on line in larger quantities is probably going to keep me from running back/forth to the auto parts stores and for about the same amount of money at the end of the year when you factor in lost job time and fuel to make the run. With that thought in mind, I thought I would share my shopping list for electrical supplies on Amazon yesterday...

I really hate to butcher up factory wiring, especially at the switch connections on something I’m going to sell to hopefully a future customer, or a vintage machine I'm restoring. The problem is finding the female connectors the OEM’s use inside the factory plugs. With the right tool ($3.5), you can replace a wire to make the repair and keep the wiring looking factory original.
*Plug tool* $3.51

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081YCTN2...7&colid=1FCLVOMMRPRFX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp
*Female Plug Connectors* - $6.49 100pcs - Not available at Auto Zone

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MFEDLM...olid=1FCLVOMMRPRFX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*16-14ga Butt Splice* - $5.37 100pcs - Auto Zone $8.99 100pcs

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004WLH...olid=1FCLVOMMRPRFX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*Insulated Spade Connectors* - $8.09 200 pcs - Auto Zone $3.99 10 pcs

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SUTYYS...0&colid=1FCLVOMMRPRFX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp
*¼” Heat Shrink* - $12.65 100’ - Harbor Freight $1.88 8’

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XY75XQ...olid=1FCLVOMMRPRFX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*½” Split Loom* - $14.69 100’ - Harbor Freight $2.99 7’

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PLY92NG/ref=dp_cerb_2
*Bulk Wire* - $39.95 1,000’ (10 colors, all 16ga) - Harbor Freight $39.99 400’ (only red in 16ga)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MY4QF5...olid=1FCLVOMMRPRFX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

"But this is all cheap Chinese [email protected]".... Yep, but I'm wiring on lawn mowers, not the space shuttle. 

I didn't have to shop zip ties because my neighbor works at the Toyota Plant and he give me a bag of 2,000 zip ties for Christmas. I'm pretty sure he didn't get them on Amazon.


----------

